# تعلم أصلاح الويندوز (Windows Repair) ... شرح مفصل بالصور



## PETER_OSCAR (7 مارس 2009)

اليوم سأشرح طريقة عمل ( Windows Repair ) أي عملية تصليح الويندوز ..
سيكون أعتماد الشرح على الصور ..لكي يكون الموضوع سهل لمن لم يجرب هذه الطريقه من قبل
مع التشديد على شرح الموضوع من البدايه أي من بدايه تمكين الاقلاع من السيدي حتى الانتهاء من العمليه .
وبهذا نمكن بعض الاخوه ..الذي ليست لهم خبره سابقه (البيوس ...الاوامر..) للقيام بهذه العمليه
التي تعتبر متقدمه بعض الشيء ..
سأقسم الموضوع الى 2 أقسام :
1) تمكين الاقلاع (البووت) من السيدي عن طريق البيوس 
2)شرح لعمليه الاصلاح (windows repair)
قبل البدأ سأقوم بسرد قسم من المشاكل التي يمكن حلها عن طريق هذه العمليه 
1) ملفات نظام ناقصه أو متضرره 
2)bad sector
3)فشل في الدخول الى الويندوز (ملف ال boot.ini معطوب )
4)شاشه زرقاء وريسيت تلقائي بسبب تركيب دريفر غير مناسب ...
قبل البدأ بالعمليه أدخل سيدي windows Xp bootable أي ذاتي الاقلاع الى جهاز الاقراص (السيدي روم)
القسم الاول :






















القسم الثانى
























القسم الثالث:


----------



## Coptic Adel (8 مارس 2009)

*ميرسي بيتر علي الشرح الجميل ده*

*وانا عن نفسي بفضل تسطيب نسخة جديدة *​


----------



## ipraheem makram (8 مارس 2009)

**


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا peter_oscar


----------



## mr.hima (12 مارس 2009)

*اية يا يا باشا الجمال دة كلة 
انا حاولت اعمل قبل كدة ربير لكن كان بيرجع الورندوز اي كلام مش زي لما اسطبة من جديد
مرسي على المعلومة *​


----------



## maikel fady (13 مارس 2009)

ميرسى على الشرح الجميل ربا يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا بيتر على الشرح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2009)

ميررررسى على الشرح المفصل يا بيتر 


 ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
​


----------



## beshoy sawires (11 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا عالمعلومة


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 أكتوبر 2012)

فى طريقه اسهل من كده بكتير 

start> runاكتب الامر الاتى *rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection %Windir%\Inf\sr.inf ويتم اصلاح الويندوز اتوماتيكيا *
*الرب يرعاكم*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ميرسي بجد على التعب و الشرح ده

ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك من اجل الخدمة 
​


----------

